# C. Pradit Spot 'Black Prince' AM/AOS



## Candace (May 25, 2007)

I don't post many photos, but thought this one was too nice not to. I imported a bunch of these from Thailand several years ago as seedlings. This one is the first to bloom out. It's fragrant as well.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2007)

Hi, is it in S/H and can you show the whole plant, please?


----------



## Ron-NY (May 25, 2007)

:drool: nice Candace!! :clap: I can't wait for mine to bloom


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2007)

Well done, Candace! It's quite a looker.


----------



## Candace (May 25, 2007)

Here you go, Eric. Yes it's in s/h but would probably do great mounted or in a basket. The roots begin to ramble out of the s/h pot, eventually.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2007)

Thanx, but I still cant tell the size.


----------



## Candace (May 25, 2007)

It's small, maybe 6-7" tall. I guess it would be classified as a mini-catt. And I believe the pot is 4". Here's another photo that I didn't pick because it's a little blurry and my daschund Romeo decided to lick his nether regions.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 25, 2007)

Very beautiful, Candace!:drool:


----------



## TADD (May 25, 2007)

Impressive spotting! I like it alot!


----------

